# Ally scorpion



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Since there's little on the forum about this catapult I thought I'd do a review. I ordered the scorpion from milbro pro shots website. I liked the idea of having an original design as I shoot my own polymorph scorpion so well. First impressions from opening the packet wasn't good. The catapult wasn't finished the best for £55 imo. The design itself is comfortable. I can shoot in pinch grip or thumb and finger braced. First three shots I hit 100 on the free target that came with the catty then had a few fliers. Compared to my own scorpion the degree of angle on the forks is less but it still does the job. Overall it's a nice design but I can't see me keeping it. Much prefer my own haha


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks quite rough around where the band ties


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Know what you mean, for £55 i would have expected the finish to be a little better.

Not sure if you have been in touch with milbro,but im quite sure given the opportunity they will want to put things right.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

It's a good looking frame. But there is something about HDPE that just feels right as a slingshot. And honestly, I like the looks of your frame better. The narrower grip and more ergonomic handle area make it more user friendly (in my opinion).


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Just send your to Pete and have it casted! Really like the shape and form of yours better!

Cheers lad!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I wasnt really after an ally one I just wanted to see how an original scorpion is compared to mine even though the ally is casted from the older style scorpions bill made. I'll stick to mine it just feels better. More balanced in the hand. I'm a bit disappointed I know ally is hard to cast right but if it was a wooden sling I'd ordered and it came with a chunk missing I'd be annoyed all the same as I am with this. Attention to detail is what sets makers apart imo and I definitely won't be ordering again


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think what happened was the corner of the molding sand cavity broke off at some point..could have been the metal pushing it off or just a jostle. Sand casting is like that whether a hardened type sand like Milbro uses or just compacted casting sand. I'm surprised it got through "quality control" but I'd bet they'd exchange it. There's really no way to 'fix' it. MIG welding would have to fill the whole slot with weld and cut it...still would not look like the other side because the slot is cast in place...Al is fussy stuff. I've cast thousands of items in gold and silver. It's easier to melt goofs down and do them over than fix some things that don't come out right.

On the photo of the target, did you get a right fork hit ding at the base of the fork or did it come like that?

Actually the form is good and ergo looking.

BTW, Bill Hays defines ergo the way I do. I used this principle when custom making walnut gun stocks for people, the "eyes closed method".

Place a banded slingshot in your hand with eyes CLOSED and pretend you are going to shoot it, extending your arm as if shooting, with bands pulled.

Open your eyes, don't move nor release, keep the stance, and if the slingshot is exactly perpendicular to the target on both axes, it's a true ergo. If not, it's not.

If you have to adjust your wrist or hand in any way to get the slingshot perpendicular to the target on both axes (plural of axis) that means you have to use muscles to do that...to fight the torque of the bands more to get the frame perpendicular to the target. That's unnatural for your arm/wrist/hand...that's not true ergo in the sense of the word. Bill Hays pointed that out and I much agree. We all use the word 'ergo' loosely especially me. When I say 'ergo' I often mean it's better than a broom stick, LOL


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No mate thats the light on the catty


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I was thinking about ordering one of these or a shrike at some point down the line but not if that is the usual standard of finish on them. Will watch this to see what happens and if its exchanged. For £55 I'd want it pretty flawless. I think if you contact them they'll change it for you.

Id have to agree if you could send yours to get it cast it looks great!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

ALl I can say is bad finish on the alum shooter...I would see if you can get your money back on a return it...

Now I like the looks of the shooter you made...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Any joy with getting a replacement?


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

I am no slingshot expert but that looks completely messed up. There seem to have been no attention to finish at all or they simply sent you discarded one by accident. Brutal for £55.

.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

As someone hoping to cast solid aluminum slings soon, this is good stuff for me to see.

As for the finish, the main sections look OK, but that first photo is craptastic....Someone didn't take any time but pushed that one down the line....

I would have cleared ANY sand inclusions, like what you see in the top photo, both the 'missing part' as well as the dark areas in the band-line or whatever it's called. Or is that supposed to be a sight?

Of course, I would likely have taken the time to cast the thing SOLID and then MILLED out the holes and such....


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Just seen this review and PM sent to customer also just for the record this catapult has slip through our QC and unless I am told then there is not a lot I can do to put it right all that said your point maid Toolshed are clearly that of some one who does not understand much at all about the casting of metal if you are any were near then feel free to call in and show me how it should be done any time


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Just had a PM from the customer who informs me he as sold it on if the person is a forum member then please send me a PM and I will put it right for you at no out of pocket cost to you kind regards Pete


----------

